# Merit For Private Medical Colleges 2015



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

So I didnt give the MCAT 2014 and took a gap year right after I completed my Pre-Med, I Couldnt decide what to do and wasted 2014 just sitting on the couch using my laptop. I am planning to get into a private medical college this year and i would like to know what my chances would be in doing BDS(And/Or MBBS) in any private medical school ( No Source/Donation) with a 73-74% aggregate ( I got 807/1100 in FSC and 786/1050 in Matric getting 800 in MCAT Is pure prediction on my part)


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

You should have availed the gap year to increase your fsc score. Scoring an 800 in UHS is not as easy as it sounds. 800 is pretty tough to get. Your fsc score is really low but you should try and work hard for those private schools that take a separate entry tests. In the Rwp/isb region its Shifa, Al Nafees, IMDC(sifarish), Yusra(I dont recommend).
Lahore colgs will take your UHS score, so do well.
And there is Avicenna that takes everyone, but I am highly doubtful of its standards. Look into it


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Skandril said:


> So I didnt give the MCAT 2014 and took a gap year right after I completed my Pre-Med, I Couldnt decide what to do and wasted 2014 just sitting on the couch using my laptop. I am planning to get into a private medical college this year and i would like to know what my chances would be in doing BDS(And/Or MBBS) in any private medical school ( No Source/Donation) with a 73-74% aggregate ( I got 807/1100 in FSC and 786/1050 in Matric getting 800 in MCAT Is pure prediction on my part)


You can get into any Private Dental College (for BDS) with 73-74% aggregate. :thumbsup: MBBS is highly unlikely though.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I have about 8 months to practice MCAT and I am giving Improvement in FSC which may increase my 807 to 840( most likely because its english). If I can get my MCAT score to 810 or 820 My agg would become 75%. ( its all theoretical but its highly possible given that i have ample of time to practice MCAT) I just want to make sure that if i do get 73% agg would i be eligible to get into BDS in any med school?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

73% will get you BDS at Riphah.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

It is in my list of colleges to apply but I really do want to apply in lahore first.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I dont know much about Lahore, sorry


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Your help is much appreciated but please do tell me about Ripah Medical College, Is the admission test difficult? what are the subjects in the test? how many questions are there? do I stand a chance with 73% agg?


----------



## Humble Desire (Apr 1, 2015)

I am a student of Fsc pre medical part 2 and I have got 361/550 in part 1 and now I am working hard to get at least 450/550 marks in part 2.
I really want to get admission in a medical college and I want to know that in which medical college, I am able to get admission?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

@Humble Desire
What I learned doing Inter was that you simply cannot screw up your exams in part-I, It is like the first deciding factor for your admission in A govt med school. I got marks like yours in my 1st part and I did well and got 440-450 in 2nd part my total became 807, Now with these marks and coupled with MCAT ( I did not give for 2014) I could have easily gotten admission in a dental school. So In essence of this not giving MCAT was the biggest mistake of my life but an even bigger mistake was not trying at all to do good in my 1st part of pre-med. Its gonna play out like this, If you get good marks In part-II and even better marks in MCAT you can get admission in a Private medical school , you just have to do your research on merit patterns, comparing merit from last year and the year before and then comparing it with merit of private med schools etc.I did all that and I found the results to be quite surprising 
1-the Govt merit 2013 was 86% and the Merit for private schools were lower
2- the Govt merit 2014 was 85% and the Merit for private schools were higher than that of 2013( more students,more competition) Although It should have been lower
3- the govt merit 2015 will likely increase to 87% or lower again to 84% and it will affect the % of people applying 
So in all the statements above I think If you do wanna get admission in a govt med school you will first have to increase your scores for part-1 because no matter what type of predictions you have about your marks in part-II it is always risky to assume that you will get the best possible scores exactly according to the prediction you have made. In reality the marks you gain in a test is always lower than expectations you have. 
For a private med school to get admission in Mbbs you will have to have an aggregate above 80%( competition for the seats for 2015 admission will be greater than 2014) ( although Seats are also given on donations proportional to the aggregate you have) 
For BDS there is less competition( because of the peoples mentality regarding the dental profession and bds in general relative to mbbs which is highly regarded as the best profession in Pakistan) The aggregate merit ranges from 80-67% which is absolutely always lower than mbbs. 
Do well in the MCAT and do well in your fsc part-II, Best of luck


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Humble Desire said:


> I am a student of Fsc pre medical part 2 and I have got 361/550 in part 1 and now I am working hard to get at least 450/550 marks in part 2.
> I really want to get admission in a medical college and I want to know that in which medical college, I am able to get admission?


 That is barely going to take you to 800. In the competition these days, it sounds very difficult for you. You might have some chances in BDS. And try Avicenna in Lahore.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

get 75 % n do good in ur interview u can get admission in Avicenna amna inayat yusra ... n if there I sifarih they will certainly give u seat all private med colleges ask for donations once u say u can they will ask for more n more so be straight forward in ur interview n try to impress the person that thi is ur goal n etc Inshallah u will get admission


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

competition is getting tougher and tougher each year but if you can make donation there is no merit and you can get in almost any private medical college


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

But wouldn't someone with an aggregate of 75% get into shifa? I have heard that the merit there is not so high, correct me if I am wrong, besides its a good college.


----------



## zouinasarfraz (Jun 18, 2013)

Email on 
haseebmehmood123(at)zoho(dot)com
the admission can be sent in 1-2 days. 
LMDC.


----------

